# At what age..



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

At what age can you stop stimulating a baby rat to go to the bathroom? The babies I have now are about 2 1/2 weeks old and they seem to go on there own but they also go when I stimulate them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Arbutus said:


> At what age can you stop stimulating a baby rat to go to the bathroom? The babies I have now are about 2 1/2 weeks old and they seem to go on there own but they also go when I stimulate them.


they should be okay now if they are eliminating on their own.


----------

